# Primary Winches: Barient vs Lewmar



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

I need some help. I've read a few places that the Lewmar 40ST was a direct replacement for the Barient 26. I ordered up a pair from Defender and they sure do look smaller. The internal stem is very similar, but the drum housing is noticably smaller.

I've always understood that you wanted to error on the side of an oversized primary winch and I don't want to mount these guys if I've underdone it. The boat is a 39 foot Ketch. Any ideas?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Lewmar 40ST has a mechanical leverage of 40:1, the Barient 26 I believe had one of 26:1. The real issue with most modern winches is their gearing ratio. The 40ST has a gearing ratio that will provide you with more leverage. How big is the genoa you are going to be using these winches for?

I have 40ST's on my boat and use them with a 274 sq. ft. genoa...and they're about right for that size sail. If the sail were much larger, I would think that the 48ST might be a better choice.


----------



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

The primaries will handle both the 150% genoa and the cruising spinnaker. Thanks for the clarification Sailingdog. Sounds like I had it right even if I didn't know exactly why.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help... 

BTW, the spinnaker, even though it will have much more surface area, doesn't need a correspondingly larger winch because the winds you use it in are generally weaker than those you use the genoa in.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The spinnaker is also by far a much lighter sail, weight wise.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

Barient did not size there winches according to the current convention. 

If the winch loooks smaller it probably is.. you might be better served buy exchanging them for a set of 44s. Also go to the Harken web site and look up compuspec they will help you size winches or anything else for your boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The 40 are enough for what you want


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

*Winch Sizes*

The Cal 9.2 came with Barient 25 primary winches which are 40:1 power.
The C&C 35 came with Barient 26 primary winches which are about 44:1 power.
Barient 27-48 are 48:1


----------

